# East Coast Doctors for SIBO



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm looking for recommendations for motility clinics on the East Coast who are familiar with Dr. Pimentel and Cedars Sinai's SIBO protocol/treatment. I live in VT, and a trip to LA, CA seems unlikely...Thanks,Nicole


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know they treat SIBO and test for it at the Functional GI clinic at UNC. I think they use a stricter testing protocol, but I suspect they would do an SIBO antibiotic prescription dosage and work through it. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/ They do have a contact link so they may know something closer to you.I would check with teaching/research hospitals rather than regular GI clinics as more likely to have the testing and someone that regularly treats it.It may also be worth emailing the clinic at Cedars Sinai to see if they can recommend someone in your area.I checked Pubmed for New York as well as SIBO and found this article http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1750909...Pubmed_RVDocSumThat may have a lead for you since they published something they may be more familiar with it.


----------

